# Anyone have a uti in early pregnancy



## lisalou31

Well this morning after nearly having a nervous breakdown, because of pain and spotting went to the dr's to discover i have a uti guess they're quite common in early pregnancy, since getting home pain has eased with paracetamols spotting is still there it's brown and only when in wipe some coloured watery staining occasionally to my underwear... Dr didnt seem too concerned about the spotting or the pain just said if it got worse to go up a&e and to rest... Has anyone else had a uti in early pregnancy?? and if so did you have any spotting??


----------



## haych

i had really bad pains this morning and blood in my wee. and nearly crying when went for a wee went doctors today and they told me i had a water infections. was really worried i thought the worse glad i no now


----------



## peace

I had a water infection a couple of weeks ago and had a bit of the brown discharge you are mentioning. x


----------



## Marysr

I am currently ending a week-long stint on antibiotics due to a UTI. The crazy thing is, I have no symptoms whatsoever. Dr. found it on a urine sample that I turned in during me 11 week appt last week. She did say it's very common. your urethra opens up more during pregnancy and is more prone to bacteria coming in there.


----------



## frsttimemommy

i had a uti early in pregnancy but i never bled. guess i got lucky! but i had to be on antibiotics for 2 weeks. and now i'm ok. :) i wouldn't worry too much about uti's honey!


----------



## gizmodo

Yes, I had one at week 6 - no symptoms at all. I went to docs about a viral infection and he tested my urine and it came back positive. Was on antibiotics - sure they made me really ill. Either that or the timing was bang on with the worst MS I've had so far.


----------



## Emmie M

I have just finished my course of antibiotics!! I had bad cramping and got referred for an early scan as a history of mc's and bleeding while preg with my son. They DIDNT scan me as she tested my urine and found I had a slight water infection. I only have cramping every now and then now,I havent had any bleeding tho.


----------



## cinnamongirl

Well, here's my warning ladies:

I had a UTI early on, and wasn't tested until my midwife noticed the test missing from my file when I was about 4 months. She sent me for a test (I had no symptoms) and it came back positive. I got the meds I was prescribed, and took the whole course. 
I was retested, and it came back clear. However, by that time, the infection had already travelled up my urethra and into my kidneys. I had a VERY serious kidney infection which then became a life threatening case of sepsis (blood poisoning)!
So, because I spent my nights sleeping on my left side, the doctor said that the infection got trapped in my kidneys, and it basically just got worse and worse, until I became so sick that my OH insisted we go to the hospital!
I seriously only thought I had some cold/flu symptoms, as I had chills and then major hot flashes, fever, etc. The way that I tried to deal, was just alot of hot baths whenever I was feeling cold. OH wanted me to go to the hospital, but I insisted that I was fine and that it was just the flu. One day, I was so cold that my teeth were chattering, and my skin had turned bluish/purple, so I decided to draw myself a bath. It was HOT water, and when I got in, I didn't even notice the temperature. I just sat there, shivering and shaking. OH panicked and ordered me to the hospital. Once I got there, the doctors didn't even know what was wrong with me which scared me the most! But, after meeting with a doctor from the Centre of Disease Control (they thought originally that I had West Nile Virus), she ran some tests and told me that if I had have waited much longer to get treatment, that surely myself and/or my baby would have died.
I spent 4 days in the hospital recovering at 7 months pregnant. My entire pregnancy I had VERY violent vomiting, and I just thought that it was bad m/s. It never even occurred to me that my body was slowly poisoning itself. So, all the times I was bent over the toilet, I dismissed as m/s when in fact, I was a very sick lady!

Hopefully this won't happen to anyone here, because it was one of the most horrible experiences of my life. It was terrifying to hear a doctor tell me that I was close to death, and so was my son.


----------



## debbie7155

I have a urine infection too, my dr put me on anti biotics, i feel sooo much better, not wanting to wee every 10 seconds now, she said its VERY common in pregnancies


----------



## mum2be2011

hi im 13 weeks pregnant and currently on my 2nd UTI in this pregnancy. 1st was picked up at 6 weeks and the second was yesterday. Ive had no bleeding with either infection but I have had pelvic pain and also suffered from needing to go for a wee every few minutes but passing very little. 2nd lot of antibiotics so fingers crossed.

Hope your pain and spotting settles quickly.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Doing a bump up
I'm 6 weeks and have just discovered I've a uti
Pink spotting this am had me so worried I went and got 
Tested, have had back pain for two days now
Now have some antibiotics 
I wondered how common the spotting was x


----------



## jenmcn1

I'm pretty sure I had a UTI this pregnancy. I also had spotting, and pain.
I didn't want to take antibiotics and my doctor didn't want to put me on them, so I went and purchased a large jar of PURE cranberry juice. No sugar added. The real deal which tastes awful! 
I drank the whole jar (2litres) over the course of a week. I know this will help in large quantities.
My spotting stopped shortly after. Again we're not 100% sure it was a UTI because my urine test came back with blood in the urine, which is usually an indicator of a urinary infection, but since I was already spotting they couldn't decipher if it was spotting or a UTI. 
Anyways....I suggest cranberry juice from a health food store...the sugary stuff has very little cranberry juice in it, so you will want to buy the real stuff. 
Lao drink tons of water and go to the bathroom whenever you feel the need-don't hold it.


----------

